
SpaceX and NASA detail cause of Dragon test failure - cek
https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/15/spacex-and-nasa-detail-cause-of-dragon-test-failure-crewed-flight-this-year-looks-increasingly-difficult/
======
cek
I find it incredibly surprising how poorly written and edited this article is.

Here are two example sentences that have basic grammatical errors:

 _Crew Dragon designed to be the first crew-carrying SpaceX spacecraft, and is
underling a number of test to prove its flight-readiness to NASA._

and

 _Koenigsmann explained that thanks to identifying burn marks around a check
valve in the system that’s meant to separate the oxidizer and fuel components
under pressure._

